# BRITTANY PUP AKC



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

I had a buyer back out last week for my last male britt pup.
Sire lines are out of "nolans last bullet" and dam comes from a strong line of upland bird dogs.
Both parents are currently guide dogs for CVRR.
Dam Had well over 2500 birds shot over her last year and sire is up to 400+ this year.
I asked 500.00 for the other pups but I am willing to take 400.00 for this male.
Aside from CVRR both dogs are exceptional upland dogs, as well as being awesome family dogs.
If your interested feel free to pm me and I will be in touch.

Pups will be ready to go in 2 weeks and I would be willing to hold pup until christmas is paid in full.

Andy


----------



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

What species of birds are you shooting over the dogs? (I am wondering what they are being used to hunt.)


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

Pheasants
Chuckars
Quail
Huns
and a duck or two.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

You say ducks. How are they in the water? My uncle had some brits when I was younger. Great grouse/mountain dog but I've never heard or seen them as a duck dog.


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

Both male and female have retrieved ducks, usually hunting pheasants and jump shot ducks.


----------

